# Columbus OH 23-24 Apr



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Wondering if anyone will be at the shows in Columbus this weekend (23-24 Apr)


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

One of my pups I believe is showing there. His name is Koda. Registered name is Sogni Doro Dreaming of our Koda Bear. I believe he is shown in the Open class. He needs one more major to finish his championship. Hoping this is the weekend!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

nope I have a wedding to attend. but good luck to all of the competitors.


----------

